# Classpath bestimmen, unter Windows 7



## Java4Live (21. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

bin noch anfänger im Bereich Java oder besser ich kann noch garnichts, 
da ich die letzten 4 Tage damit verbracht habe alles so einzustellen wie es der Autor von Video2Brain macht,
und es immer noch nicht klappt 

Es geht um den Classpath, bin jezt so weit das ich eine Java Datei:


```
public class HelloWorld {

  public static void main( String args[] ){
  
    System.out.println("Hallo JavaFan!");
  
  }

}
```

habe ich habe mir das cmd aufgerufen und diese Datei in Bytecode umgewandelt,
habe jetzt im gleichen Verzeichnis eine .java und eine .class Detei,
nun möchte der Autor diese Aufrufen, indem er im gleichen Verzeichnis sagt:
c:\ipartner>HelloWorld
das geht bei dem Autor genau wie bei mir *nicht *, darum geht er in die Systemsteuerung und dann unter System->Erweitern->UmgebungsVariablen und klickt in seiner Liste die CLASSPATH an und geht auf bearbeiten,
und setzt vor den ganzen Inhalt der da drin steht einfach nur ein .; (Punkt und Semikolon), 
und schon kann er aus dem Verzeichnis HelloWorld aufrufen,
aber bei mir gibt es garkeine CLASSPATH wo ich ein .; vorsetzen könnte  

Hoffe man versteht mich


----------



## Gastredner (21. Mrz 2010)

Java4Live hat gesagt.:


> c:\ipartner>HelloWorld


Also, das kann schon mal gar nicht funktionieren - probiere es mit [c]java HelloWorld[/c].


----------



## Java4Live (21. Mrz 2010)

Ah das funktioniert  
Aber warum muss der Autor in seinen System erstnoch den Classpath bearbeiten und ich habe garkeinen und es geht auch ohne ?


----------

